# ***USRT Presents: MK4 8v K03 Turbo Kit***



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Introducing True OE+ Bolt-on Performance!

We have been hard at work as usual and are PROUD to develop a truly innovative turbo kit to perk up the ailing 8v market!


Utilizing our cast K03/K04 8v turbo manifold, you are now able to source parts directly from a 1.8t and bolt them straight to your 8v. (ABA AND LATER ENGINES)

















Silicone TIP? No Problem. Forge SMIC? NO PROBLEM. 3in DP from one of the various 1.8t vendors? NO PROBLEM!! Want to run one of those new F21/23, franken this or gt that upgraded OE bolt-on turbos? TOO EASY!

The only part not bolt-on would be the 1.8t throttle body intake tube from the sidemount. For that we will be providing a pipe to match with the OE mk4 8v intake or you can make your own. 
We also have a new cast long runner intake in the works that WILL be able to utilize that factory intake tube.




eace:eace: No pricing or release date but Stay tuned!!eace:eace:


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't wait till that come out


----------



## 2point0jetta (Jul 22, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

How soon will we see this kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> How soon will we see this kit?


a couple months. We're dealing with the casting people right now.:beer:


----------



## sweber011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Fit the MKVI 2.0?


----------



## fatleon (Jan 16, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Srbgti (Jul 28, 2006)

Any details what exactly will be included in your kit and what we will have to source from the 1.8t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Ok*

Sweet deal. I will keep my eyes out for it. I hope its not as expensive as the Kenetic Motorsports ones were


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

I also hope this kit is good for T3/T4 or larger turbos!!!


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Would this kit fit a 2015 Jetta 2.slow?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Interesting! I know i have a couple people asking for mk4 turbo kits. :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

I want this one or the SPA tuning kit!! If this kit is in the 2-5k range I am going with SPA!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

New CAD designed added to OP. Finally working details with foundry.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Will this kit be able to withstand a t3/t4 and larger?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Will this kit be able to withstand a t3/t4 and larger?


:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Will this kit be able to withstand a t3/t4 and larger?


withstand? What are you asking? a t3/t4 turbo won't even bolt to this manifold.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

At first I thought this kit will allow you to use a bigger turbo. I wish they can offer two versions of this kit Ko3/o4 and a t3/t4 or larger for the same price!!


----------



## Srbgti (Jul 28, 2006)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> I want this one or the SPA tuning kit!! If this kit is in the 2-5k range I am going with SPA!!!


Spa kits are garbage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> At first I thought this kit will allow you to use a bigger turbo. I wish they can offer two versions of this kit Ko3/o4 and a t3/t4 or larger for the same price!!


This isn't actually a full 'kit', it's just the manifold. Ebay is full of T3-flanged manifolds. The only thing I can see them offering with the manifold is perhaps some software for the ecu, since every other part will come from a 1.8T.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

B4S said:


> This isn't actually a full 'kit', it's just the manifold. Ebay is full of T3-flanged manifolds. The only thing I can see them offering with the manifold is perhaps some software for the ecu, since every other part will come from a 1.8T.


Manifold, software, injectors (if planning on utilizing a large kkk flanged turbo), boost piping to suit the different intake manifold, a completely different intake short/long runner manifold (future development). But yes the idea is to be able to source 80% of what you need from the aging 1.8t crowd and have yourself boosted in a weekend :beer:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

While I don't support the K03/K04 turbo in any way (too small, man!), I feel this is a g-dmmed ingenious manifold idea .
Just in case it looked like I was ragging on anything/anyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

B4S said:


> While I don't support the K03/K04 turbo in any way (too small, man!), I feel this is a g-dmmed ingenious manifold idea .
> Just in case it looked like I was ragging on anything/anyone.


Here's the thought process. MOST 8v'ers don't want complex or expensive. I've seen it time and time again. So here's a cheap alternative to get some more pep in their step and IF they want to step their game up and make more power there are turbos out there using k03/04 turbine housings that will get them into the 300whp range with ease. So There is room for improvement when the k03/04 proves to small


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

Any chances you guys have any plans for fitment for the mk6 2.0l seems like nobody has any plans for performance yet:beer:?


----------



## BP_Z28 (Aug 7, 2015)

Eyes are glued!


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it going to come with an intercooler? or will we have to get one from Ebay?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Is it going to come with an intercooler? or will we have to get one from Ebay?


you're gonna get one from a 1.8t in a junkyard somewhere:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

SAMSABOTAGE said:


> Any chances you guys have any plans for fitment for the mk6 2.0l seems like nobody has any plans for performance yet:beer:?


at this time the manifold would fit HOWEVER i'm not sure if the orientation of the turbo would be correct for that platform where you could possibly swap over pieces from your 2.0T counterpart.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Its not really a kit if it doesnt come with a intercooler + piping lol!! What if this kit was $1,000 - $3,000? If i am paying that much money I need everything right then and there!!! I dont want to have to go to a junk yard for used part that isnt included in the kit!!!!

I mean if the kit was $500 then i wouldnt mind going to a junk yard getting separate parts. You get what you pay for lol


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

what injectors/software will you be recomending? Creating your own software or running something that already exists? I imagine the c2 file would run good with this setup...if you offered a package deal mani/software/injectors/downpipe i think this product could really do well.

In for dyno numbers


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Its not really a kit if it doesnt come with a intercooler + piping lol!! What if this kit was $1,000 - $3,000? If i am paying that much money I need everything right then and there!!! I dont want to have to go to a junk yard for used part that isnt included in the kit!!!!
> 
> I mean if the kit was $500 then i wouldnt mind going to a junk yard getting separate parts. You get what you pay for lol


You clearly cannot read and do no know who USRT is or what they have provided in the past as far as VW performance. This product they are advertising is not even available yet and from your post you do not know anything when it comes to upgrading perfromance and keeping things OEM plus. "Turbo Kits" do not always have everything you need for a complete kit. 

Stop being a MK4 kid i have seen your posts in other forums you are just making yourself look bad. :beer:


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> at this time the manifold would fit HOWEVER i'm not sure if the orientation of the turbo would be correct for that platform where you could possibly swap over pieces from your 2.0T counterpart.


Nice! I am in for dyno numbers for sure. This will probably be my next step towards perfromance but for now I am enjoying the 40mpg and no speeding tickets :thumbup: miss my 1.8 and the vr6 but feels good to have the 2.slow espescially with all the awesome news coming with this kit.


----------



## Srbgti (Jul 28, 2006)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Its not really a kit if it doesnt come with a intercooler + piping lol!! What if this kit was $1,000 - $3,000? If i am paying that much money I need everything right then and there!!! I dont want to have to go to a junk yard for used part that isnt included in the kit!!!!
> 
> I mean if the kit was $500 then i wouldnt mind going to a junk yard getting separate parts. You get what you pay for lol


Show me a legit turbo kit with everything, that's under 3k for your car?
USRT - absolutely amazing idea!!!! Keep it up guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

Srbgti said:


> Show me a legit turbo kit with everything, that's under 3k for your car?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Woah why you gotta be so rude bro he clearly isnt looking for anything more than 240 horses :what:

"As you forgotten my golf is an automatic!!! It wont be able to withstand 400hp. I want something like 240hp. "

Don't worry he is looking for the ebay link right now. 

Just taking a guess since USRT didnt let him know about intercooler or piping and his first selection in looking was ebay. :facepalm:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

SAMSABOTAGE said:


> You clearly cannot read and do no know who USRT is or what they have provided in the past as far as VW performance. This product they are advertising is not even available yet and from your post you do not know anything when it comes to upgrading perfromance and keeping things OEM plus. "Turbo Kits" do not always have everything you need for a complete kit.
> 
> Stop being a MK4 kid i have seen your posts in other forums you are just making yourself look bad. :beer:


If i couldnt read i wouldnt be able to speak. You are right this is my first time hearing about USRT. I dont know about upgrading performance and keeping this OEM. Thats why i am on here to learn!! It been a good while since i was last on here. I am not making myself look bad. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion!! I know that this kit isnt availiable yet, and that they are still in the proccess of putting it together. I like the MKIV's. They have the best chasis than any of the other generations. They havent let me know because they are proly not going to include the intercooler. Its ok thats what Ebay's for!!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> It been a good while since i was last on here. I am not making myself look bad.


It's only been 3 years since making yourself look like a fool. 3 years aint so bad. I guess. :laugh:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5651764-20-20-swap


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow you been keeping track of my post!! What do you want now a pat on the back? Lmao


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

911_fan said:


> It's only been 3 years since making yourself look like a fool. 3 years aint so bad. I guess. :laugh:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5651764-20-20-swap


well i know what im reading at work tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright the positive molds are ready to start casting...


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Dub8r (Dec 22, 2004)

This is great,
Not to split any thinking caps. How'd this due on an aba application. I've built one for a syncro vanagon and I am still looking/researching proper turbo specs. I'm often teasing myself that a 1.8t would have got me right the first time. With the power curve better matching the syncro gearing (these trans are rare and expensive)

I'm running UM, 42lb injectors, 3" maf, low comp pistons etc.

Again, simple to adapt to an aba?

Thanks usrt-


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

vanagon? we had two in the shop last week... one with an avh conversion and another with subaru conversion... nothing cool like sti just single cam ej25. anyway in the original post the engine is an aba... the manifold should work but the peripherals will probably not work. in a vanagon i guess it wouldnt matter either way seeing how all that would need to be custom


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Dub8r said:


> This is great,
> Not to split any thinking caps. How'd this due on an aba application. I've built one for a syncro vanagon and I am still looking/researching proper turbo specs. I'm often teasing myself that a 1.8t would have got me right the first time. With the power curve better matching the syncro gearing (these trans are rare and expensive)
> 
> I'm running UM, 42lb injectors, 3" maf, low comp pistons etc.
> ...


for an ABA, the only thing i see needing is longer piping...

The air intake is gonna be on the driver side.

The downpipe might need to be a tad longer compared to a mk4.

MAF wiring would need to be relocated.

Thats just a quick few things.


----------



## scubagli (Apr 11, 2009)

Great idea, so many little K03's out there. Looking forward to manifold pricing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

is there a pricing or release date or group pre-buy going on?


----------



## billymace (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah im curious about release date too...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

We NEED A TEST CAR !!

In the Philly, PA or Melbourne/Cocoa/Space coast, FL area!! If it's in the Florida area i will be assisting. If it's in the Philly area [email protected] will have one of his shop folk assisting. :beer:


----------



## RickZero (Jun 25, 2015)

OMG! OMG!

1.5 weeks until release date according to your site? Patiently waiting.......not!

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=112_240&products_id=2021


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

is there anything like this for a 16v? lol

im about a hair away from pulling the trigger on ordering parts for a aeg 16v-T build for my mk4, but now that this has entered the game... i'm a little apprehensive now


----------



## billymace (Feb 20, 2008)

I was contemplating a 20/20 swap BUT not anymore.


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

How about eurowise-hit me up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

this thread seems to be getting the most action opcorn:


----------



## gt2416 (Jun 17, 2015)

Checking this post every day. Finally some 8v love. Hopefully it will have full mk6 support.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

is it going to cover the EGR holes in the head or will they need to be tapped and plugged?


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

gt2416 said:


> Checking this post every day. Finally some 8v love. Hopefully it will have full mk6 support.


Same here. My 2.0 is fun but the extra 1k lbs in my mk6 doesn't make it as fun as my mk3. I feel like if they do help us mk6 guys out then there will be a lot of other taking advantage of the deals they have with the 2.0 I got my 2015 the week they got to my dealership so I paid full price because I didn't know the 1.8t was about to come back. My dealership is letting them go for like 13k 0 miles with the tech package. Fingers crossed we believe in usrt!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

SAMSABOTAGE said:


> Same here. My 2.0 is fun but the extra 1k lbs in my mk6 doesn't make it as fun as my mk3. I feel like if they do help us mk6 guys out then there will be a lot of other taking advantage of the deals they have with the 2.0 I got my 2015 the week they got to my dealership so I paid full price because I didn't know the 1.8t was about to come back. My dealership is letting them go for like 13k 0 miles with the tech package. Fingers crossed we believe in usrt!


the manifold should bolt up but everything else....thats up to someone to experiment on


----------



## gt2416 (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't even want to make my car that much better, just a k03 will be fine. 115hp is just not fun to drive :S


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We NEED A TEST CAR !!
> 
> In the Philly, PA or Melbourne/Cocoa/Space coast, FL area!! If it's in the Florida area i will be assisting. If it's in the Philly area [email protected] will have one of his shop folk assisting. :beer


PMed regarding test car - it's been my dream to see this idea come to reality. Very excited about it - but now I have no need for a car and live in the city.


----------



## berksted (Aug 23, 2015)

Any guesstimate of what the whole shebang will cost? Manifold + 1.8t parts.

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

berksted said:


> Any guesstimate of what the whole shebang will cost? Manifold + 1.8t parts.
> 
> Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


I just paid $300 for a "bad" OE turbo (to do a rebuild on) SMIC, turbo to SMIC pipe, and a decent OE downpipe/cat. YMMV.

Thanks to Scott for getting back to me s quickly with answers to my questions.

Forgot to mention the set of Montreal IIs.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

brian81 said:


> I just paid $300 for a "bad" OE turbo (to do a rebuild on) SMIC, turbo to SMIC pipe, and a decent OE downpipe/cat. YMMV.
> 
> Thanks to Scott for getting back to me s quickly with answers to my questions.


I'm in a total of $110 for a KO3s-052, oem 1.8t smic and pancake pipe, and a 2.5in GHL downpipe :thumbup:


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm liking where this is going. For us MK3 guys, wondering if an MK4 SMIC works better or a MK3 TDI SMIC works better. Might depend on your intake manifold setup. 10-13lbs on a K03 for a daily would make my xmas happy!


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

I wonder how this will work with a mk1 Aba swap.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

RickZero said:


> OMG! OMG! 1.5 weeks until release date according to your site? Patiently waiting.......not!


It doesn't say that. The 1.5 weeks was until the first cast *samples* was received. Now, it's been tested. -more on that in a moment.



LiBlackRabbit said:


> I'm liking where this is going. For us MK3 guys, wondering if an MK4 SMIC works better or a MK3 TDI SMIC works better. Might depend on your intake manifold setup. 10-13lbs on a K03 for a daily would make my xmas happy!


Go with the Mk3 SMIC because it's a direct fit to the Mk2. You'll need custom air piping, but that shouldn't break the budget.



monoaural said:


> I wonder how this will work with a mk1 Aba swap.


We'll have downpipes available for Mk1. The rest will be up to you. 
************

With that said, we do have an update. The cast manifold was bolted up and it fits well. If we were to use custom downpipes and intercoolers, etc, the product would be finished. However, I'm not satisfied with a "95% perfect" configuration because 95% just ain't "perfect". So... To better clear the center tunnel, we dropped the turbo flange down 12.5mm. So as to work better with the coolant hard lines, we pulled the whole thing in towards the head by 14mm.












We also added some webbing between cylinders 2 and 3 to lessen the chances of any cracks appearing over years of heavy use.











Lastly, we flipped the USRT logo around so it's easier to see when the part is installed. (-because that's where all the POWER comes from, of course.)











All this sets us back several weeks, but y'all will live until we're ready to roll this thing out *100%*.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

good job!


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks good!

Interested to see dyno numbers from different users setups with this manifold. I think numbers will be all over the board based on the variability of the setup.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Just that manifold??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Just that manifold??


I don't understand your question. What are you asking?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I don't understand your question. What are you asking?


He is upset because he lacks the capability and problem solving skills necessary to piece together his own turbo setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

wolfcastle said:


> He is upset because he lacks the capability and problem solving skills necessary to piece together his own turbo setup.


I have no idea what's on his mind. (shrug)


----------



## poison2003 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm too excited, this should be out by the time i get everything done for my aba swapped mk1 caddy


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

wolfcastle said:


> He is upset because he lacks the capability and problem solving skills necessary to piece together his own turbo setup.[/it's more expensive piecing a turbo kit than just getting the complete kit. Better off doing a complete 1.8T, R32 swap.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> it's more expensive piecing a turbo kit than just getting the complete kit. Better off doing a complete 1.8T, R32 swap.


i am 99% sure this will be cheaper, easier, and faster than a 1.8t swap. 

and if you really cant piece together a 'turbo kit' out of stock parts you can find at almost any junkyard or on craigslist, then i doubt you would be able to swap a motor either


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

MK3 LUV said:


> i am 99% sure this will be cheaper, easier, and faster than a 1.8t swap.
> 
> and if you really cant piece together a 'turbo kit' out of stock parts you can find at almost any junkyard or on craigslist, then i doubt you would be able to swap a motor either



Yes! This!

Very excited and will be looking for an ABA OBD1 block to get a build going.


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

Extremely excited for this.. Makes buying a 2.0 5 speed mk4 (which are cheap) worth it.. Get on with making the manifold, please!!!!! opcorn:


----------



## dino2112 (Jan 30, 2011)

Shut up and take my money. A package with this manifold and engine management I'd be all over it. Can't wait for the release date.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

dino2112 said:


> . A package with this manifold and engine management I'd be all over it.


that's the plan


----------



## livingez_123 (Nov 3, 2014)

People say just sell your Na car and buy a turbo car to begin with. Easier said then done, I have a mint 99 Beetle with less than 100k on the Odom. This manifold would be huge because I can find all the turbo piping local for cheap. So with this manifold, and a donor car for the little goodies I would be done in a weekend. 8-10psi boost and it will live a long time. Can't wait.


----------



## CausticNebula (Dec 7, 2015)

I am pretty happy with my 2.slo, but this is definitely now on my to do list. Looking forward to this!


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

Junk yards are fun! Need some better weather so I can get back to one and start grabbing parts to make my slow wagon make choo choo noises!:screwy:

Looking great!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

UPDATE: We've tested the V-Walk turbo setup on a Mk3 ABA setup with built engine at 8:1 CR, and an ECU tuned for a GT28. That turbo system came off and the K03 went on. No tweaks to the ECU were done whatsoever. The result feels a bit like an aggressively cammed VR6 12v. Response down low is soft at first, then it feels like a fairly normal VR6 12v. Then, it puts out a wee bit more up top. Of course, with a somewhat higher CR plus tune, we'd have a snappier bottom end response and more peak power.

As for production, we're waiting on the foundry. Per our contract with them, we got great pricing at the risk of being sidelined by larger projects. (Our value to them is keeping their ovens hot while they are between major jobs.) They secured a defense industry contract that puts us in waiting mode. So, everything is ready and good to go, but we have to accept the temporary delay. More news will follow once we have it. We're looking good, guys! eace:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> UPDATE: We've tested the...


Which tune were you running? A standalone setup for a GT28?

I assume most users will be using a C2 or UM 440 setup, and others standalone. I would assume the c2 and UM files would be perfectly adequate for most people, but will you guys be doing any sort of software specific for this setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

wolfcastle said:


> Which tune were you running? A standalone setup for a GT28?


It was a custom tune written for the bigger turbo. We changed nothing other than the manifold, turbo, downpipe, and pipe from turbo to FMIC. -a quick and dirty test to prove basic functionality. Idle was weird, but it worked quite well other than that. Of course, with a real tune, we'd get even more out of it. Such refinement will be added later.



> I assume most users will be using a C2 or UM 440 setup, and others standalone. I would assume the c2 and UM files would be perfectly adequate for most people, but will you guys be doing any sort of software specific for this setup?


Correction: NOBODY will be using 440cc software because the base kit will consist of manifold plus elite Genesis II 500cc "Fogger" injectors. The Bosch 440cc are obsolete, crusty, out of production, and have a poor spray pattern. Some "usual suspect" tuners are already on board for producing new software to support this setup. More are likely to follow.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

oh nice!


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

So the manifold is going to be sold with injectors for sure then? Anything else already going to be included in the 'kit'?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

MK3 LUV said:


> So the manifold is going to be sold with injectors for sure then? Anything else already going to be included in the 'kit'?


We're going to write things in stone once we're ready to debut the product and not before. I perceive no value in dictating any other hardware. However, we're very definitely going to offer package deals on software and bolt on accessories like downpipes, intercoolers, piping, etc. We're not inflexible hard asses. -just trying to establish some discipline and quality control vs. the usual DIY chaos.


----------



## RickZero (Jun 25, 2015)

This is taking long!! Patience is killing me!!

I just finished doing a complete rebuild on my 2.0 AEG engine and I am eagerly waiting for this package! 

Since I'm in California, the turbo setup probably won't be legal, but I don't care...I have 2 identical jetta and I can just swap the license plates when driving...it's not like police is going to look into my VIN LOL....

Is there any ETA on the release date? Take my money already!!


----------



## The_Elusive_Pickle (Nov 7, 2014)

LOL, don't get pulled over because they check vins when they do... At least they do here.


----------



## TMakrop (Sep 18, 2015)

911_fan said:


> It's only been 3 years since making yourself look like a fool. 3 years aint so bad. I guess.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5651764-20-20-swap


I feel I have literally lost brain cells trying to at least comprehend that thread  🔫 I ... I just...son ...


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

So how much is this manifold going to cost?:wave:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

wolfcastle said:


> So how much is this manifold going to cost?:wave:


Arent you selling your car? I thought i saw it for sale on craigslist!


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Yea you should buy it and put one of these k04 turbo seups on it.:laugh:

Keeping my options open as always. The mk2 needs a new turbo and im wanting to get something a tad smaller so that its not so close to the firewall so i can run a little less aggressive motor mounts....its either this or a gt28 im considering as of now, If i cant sell it that is. The shell is pretty rough so hard to say what anyone would pay for it.


----------



## ArthurJ26 (Jun 28, 2013)

Definitely interested.. I love my 2.0 and how solid of a car it is.. I was going to tune it for that little bit extra but looks like I'll wait for this.. I hope you guys don't sell this for a ridiculous price, because in that case i'll go get my GIAC $200 tune instead lol

MORE UPDATES PLS!


----------



## GaboPR (Nov 2, 2013)

This is by far the best demonstration of "8v love". I would like to hear some updates. No matter how insignificant they may sound, I will still get very excited . 

For the pricing, judging by the USRT website, the 2.5L turbo manifold cost 299, the ECU upgrade for the 2.0 is 350, and the Genesis II 500cc's are 85 a piece, for a total of $989.00. So we should expect tje price to be around this number, hopefully waaaay less 👍:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

GaboPR said:


> For the pricing, judging by the USRT website, the 2.5L turbo manifold cost 299, the ECU upgrade for the 2.0 is 350, and the Genesis II 500cc's are 85 a piece, for a total of $989.00. So we should expect tje price to be around this number, hopefully waaaay less 👍:thumbup:


The manifold and injectors are likely to be the base package. Injectors will no longer be the Genesis II 500cc because we can't source some components to build them. So, we're working on another solution that's likely to be 440cc. (These injectors will almost certainly cost less.) Software is not likely to be bundled with the manifold/injectors. We'd like to give folks freedom in that department. Anyway, we're waiting on the foundry right now.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

8v kids are broke and cant afford the 500cc injectors:laugh:

I may buy a manofold from you at some point even if I dont use it immediatley. Ive learned thru the years to buy stuff for this platform while its still available.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

wolfcastle said:


> Ive learned thru the years to buy stuff for this platform while its still available.


x100


----------



## lavadog (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm rather anxious to see this come to fruition. I can't wait to get my hand on that manifold.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## westypoo (Jan 17, 2010)

im in for 2 of these when they are avliable


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

westypoo said:


> im in for 2 of these when they are avliable



ended up ordeing an ebay manifold, couldnt wait any longer!


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> ended up ordeing an ebay manifold, couldnt wait any longer!


lol bad idea man


----------



## TMakrop (Sep 18, 2015)

Scott, how do you think the fitment will be on my gf's 98 bug ? More so downpipe & the back end area, Not worried about how the intercooler & piping will fit, already eyed that up


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

MK3 LUV said:


> lol bad idea man


had one for 4 years on my last vr6 turbo, not one issue, cast iron is cast iron lol


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> had one for 4 years on my last vr6 turbo, not one issue, cast iron is cast iron lol


+1 and the atp manifold is worse quality than ebay...seriously. 

I didnt even know you were woring on this. i decided to keep my car. I kept getting bs offers....this one isnt leaving my garage in one piece if i ever change it up. Do you have the swap done yet?


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

wolfcastle said:


> +1 and the atp manifold is worse quality than ebay...seriously.
> 
> I didnt even know you were woring on this. i decided to keep my car. I kept getting bs offers....this one isnt leaving my garage in one piece if i ever change it up. Do you have the swap done yet?


Don't sell it! You will regret it, it took me 3 years to find another mk2, I hated myself for selling my last one. Here is where I'm at, just starting to spool this project up; http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7607362-1992-Jetta-Project-Code-name-quot-Finish-Me-quot


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

TMakrop said:


> Scott, how do you think the fitment will be on my gf's 98 bug ? More so downpipe & the back end area, Not worried about how the intercooler & piping will fit, already eyed that up


It'll fit. The beetle had a 1.8t in it at one point remember


----------



## Years (Apr 15, 2011)

please officially release soon! Tax return season is here :beer:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Got a Garrett A/R .42 for this manifold*

It needs to be rebuilt. I hope this turbo will Bolt onto this manifold. I take everything i stated at the begining of this thread back! bump the engine swaps and complete turbokits now!! I want that manifod ASAP!!!! I need a TDI auto tranny so i can put 20+psi instead of 8-10psi. I am not going to use my car as a race car. I am going to use it to get to point from point A to B faster.


----------



## TMakrop (Sep 18, 2015)

Start a new thread bud, quit jacking this one... Scott, we are impatiently patiently waiting 😝


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Im not jacking anything buddy. Dont assume i am hijacking this post. Better hope we can use 1.8T software, and aftermarket performance parts with this manifold since its only good for KO3/KO4's.


----------



## TMakrop (Sep 18, 2015)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Im not jacking anything buddy. Dont assume i am hijacking this post. Better hope we can use 1.8T software, and aftermarket performance parts with this manifold since its only good for KO3/KO4's.


Best advice I can give you is go back to page 1 and reread everything Scott has posted. If you want to make reliable power dollar for dollar, take his expertise seriously 🍻


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> It needs to be rebuilt. I hope this turbo will Bolt onto this manifold. I take everything i stated at the begining of this thread back! bump the engine swaps and complete turbokits now!! I want that manifod ASAP!!!! I need a TDI auto tranny so i can put 20+psi instead of 8-10psi. I am not going to use my car as a race car. I am going to use it to get to point from point A to B faster.







VwBoy2.0L said:


> Im not jacking anything buddy. Dont assume i am hijacking this post. Better hope we can use 1.8T software, and aftermarket performance parts with this manifold since its only good for KO3/KO4's.


Dude yes you're jacking, literally every single one of your posts dont make sense. Like 'I hope this turbo will Bolt onto this manifold.' like ???? What turbo? If you're referring to a KO3/KO4, yes obviously its gonna bolt up.. thats the point of the kit. 

Do a lot more reading/ research before you decide to make a post from now on, and start reading what you write just so you can make sure it at least somewhat resembles a complete thought and makes sense lol. Just my advice buddy


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

I was refering to my turbo not the KO3/4. :laugh:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> I was refering to my turbo not the KO3/4. :laugh:


What turbo did you buy?


----------



## TMakrop (Sep 18, 2015)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> I was refering to my turbo not the KO3/4.


One thread you made you were looking to by a kit, then another a neuspeed supercharger, then a "higher quality" e bay, because it was $800 instead of $500, SOOO for the 8th wonder of the world question here... What turbo??? Don't even answer on here, just again re read the original posted. If none of the ones listed are " the turbo you have" then simply go on eBay and buy your $800 kit so you can boost 20+ on your non-race car daily driven automatic.


----------



## GaboPR (Nov 2, 2013)

> Correction: NOBODY will be using 440cc software because the base kit will consist of manifold plus elite Genesis II 500cc "Fogger" injectors. The Bosch 440cc are obsolete, crusty, out of production, and have a poor spray pattern. Some "usual suspect" tuners are already on board for producing new software to support this setup. More are likely to follow.


So I guess there's a possibility we are getting those obsolete, crusty, out of production 440's after all:laugh:.:thumbup:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Probabally because no tuner wants to make a new tune for such an old platform. Seriously, i;d like to see how many new ABA tunes that UM or C2 even sells in a month, i bet its closer to zero than 5.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

MK3 LUV said:


> Dude yes you're jacking, literally every single one of your posts dont make sense. Like 'I hope this turbo will Bolt onto this manifold.' like ???? What turbo?


He put the first part of the sentence "Got a Garrett A/R .42 for this manifold" in the _HEADING_ of his post.


MK3 LUV said:


> Do a lot more reading/ research before you decide to make a post from now on, and start reading what you write just so you can make sure it at least somewhat resembles a complete thought and makes sense lol. Just my advice buddy


Good advice, but staying out of Scott's thread would be better.Waiting patiently for availability.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

wolfcastle said:


> What turbo did you buy?


 Garrett A/R .42. I didnt buy it, it was givin to me.


----------



## redGTItillIdie (Aug 27, 2003)

*?*

nice option for those budget builds or for those who are saddened about their 2.SLOW.
Your right 1.8t parts are a dime a dozen with part outs and parts cars all over and in a u-pull yard they are plentiful these days so it makes sense.

I have a few questions since i have not had too much experience modding a mk4 2.0...

i know the capabilities of a aba 2.0 but, was wondering how much boost/power the mk4 2.0 engines handle in stock form? 
(low boost is obviously feasible since neuspeed had the charger kits and software for them and seemed to hold up fine even with smaller pulley)

also on the plus side if you did go big turbo later with the 2.0 displacement it should help spool the bigger turbo up faster than the 1.8 displacement no? wishful thinking? 

What software options are out there for mk4 2.0 with boost? 
Is this something usrt will be offering or you have to source yourself?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

redGTItillIdie said:


> i know the capabilities of a aba 2.0 but, was wondering how much boost/power the mk4 2.0 engines handle in stock form?


-about the same as an ABA because they're essentially the same exact thing. The primary difference between an OBD2 ABA and a Mk4 2.slow is that the ABA's block height is 16mm taller. This produces a nicer rod ratio which is helpful for revving. -not that 8vs like to do that unless heavily modified. Nor is there any point to it when you run boost with a small turbo.



> also on the plus side if you did go big turbo later with the 2.0 displacement it should help spool the bigger turbo up faster than the 1.8 displacement no? wishful thinking?


There is no replacement for displacement. A larger engine will very certainly spool a turbo faster than the "same" engine with a 10% lower displacement. 



> What software options are out there for mk4 2.0 with boost?


There are various options out there, but they won't work with our setup with full compression, our spec cam, and our injectors.



> Is this something usrt will be offering or you have to source yourself?


There are a handful of tuners eager to produce software for this combination. We just have to get the foundry off its arse to pour some hot metal.


----------



## redGTItillIdie (Aug 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> -about the same as an ABA because they're essentially the same exact thing. The primary difference between an OBD2 ABA and a Mk4 2.slow is that the ABA's block height is 16mm taller. This produces a nicer rod ratio which is helpful for revving. -not that 8vs like to do that unless heavily modified. Nor is there any point to it when you run boost with a small turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thank you for the answers to my questions!
I am always excited for new options for the less desirable engines out there. I think this concept has great potential considering the 2.0 8v has been made in quite a few platforms and there is also the option to throw a cross flow head on a mk1 mk2 8v bottom end and use this manifold. Aba swaps in mk1 mk2 are very simple and cheap so for those rocking an aba in those platforms can have additional options with this product. :thumbup:


----------



## rgalvan (Aug 20, 2013)

Cant wait for release:banghead:

Hurry up please!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

rgalvan said:


> Cant wait for release:banghead:
> 
> Hurry up please!



I really wish there was some magic pixie dust we could sprinkle over this situation. We're waiting on the damned foundry to get their priorities together. Unfortunately, we're not it because we're small potatoes. :facepalm: This WILL happen. -just a matter of when. (sigh)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

First 20x manifolds are gettin' processed NOW.
30 days to cast and then a couple o' weeks to ship to us for QA..


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Can we preorder?

If so, I call first dibs lol


----------



## rgalvan (Aug 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> First 20x manifolds are gettin' processed NOW.
> 30 days to cast and then a couple o' weeks to ship to us for QA..


Im really interested! Put me on preferential order!:laugh:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

When are you guys going to reveal the price?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

wolfcastle said:


> When are you guys going to reveal the price?


I'll let Scott answer that one.


:beer:

Scott?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Poll posted.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7775161-USRT-K03-K04-8v-Turbo-Kit-PRE-ORDER-POLL


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Will this down pipe from BFI bolt directly up and fit well? And their Inter cooler for mk3? It would if the turbo is in the exact location in the bay as it were with a 1.8t. Or are you guys offering another DP solution if this one does not fit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

wolfcastle said:


> Will this down pipe from BFI bolt directly up and fit well? And their Inter cooler for mk3? It would if the turbo is in the exact location in the bay as it were with a 1.8t. Or are you guys offering another DP solution if this one does not fit?


the manifold is designed to put the turbo exactly where it would sit on a 1.8t. :beer:


----------



## GaboPR (Nov 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> First 20x manifolds are gettin' processed NOW.
> 30 days to cast and then a couple o' weeks to ship to us for QA..


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

Will this fit the mk6 jetta

Sent from my S7 using fingers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

robjettauk said:


> Will this fit the mk6 jetta
> 
> Sent from my S7 using fingers


The manifold will no problem.. The rest... Dunno


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Poll posted.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7775161-USRT-K03-K04-8v-Turbo-Kit-PRE-ORDER-POLL


:beer:


----------



## TMakrop (Sep 18, 2015)

Bout damn time Q!!


----------



## Years (Apr 15, 2011)

voted! wakawakawaka opcorn:


----------



## SAMSABOTAGE (Jan 30, 2010)

Voted! I have the Jetta s mk6 8v I'm willing to give it a shot since I'm about to run out of warranty. 25k so far so good :beer:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

SAMSABOTAGE said:


> Voted! I have the Jetta s mk6 8v I'm willing to give it a shot since I'm about to run out of warranty. 25k so far so good :beer:


Thats as good a reason as any to blow it up i guess :laugh:


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

I think someone asked about counterflow intakes and whether or not this manifold will work...
I have a counter and crossflow head, so have options. But curious if counter would work. 

Ooooh, if you guys still sold the aba short runner intake... could be awesomeness...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

fast84gti said:


> I think someone asked about counterflow intakes and whether or not this manifold will work...


We're not sure if counterflow heads will work because we haven't trial fitted just yet. Perhaps these shots will demonstrate whether there's enough clearance:





























> I have a counter and crossflow head, so have options. But curious if counter would work.


Counter will certainly make more power and may be easier to package.



> Ooooh, if you guys still sold the aba short runner intake... could be awesomeness...












We're definitely not making more of our classic fabricated design. However, the V-WALK Turbo Manifold would work great with a new cast solution... that we might go with in the future. USRT is 8v silly like that. :beer:


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

I have a PWR a/w intercooler I have sitting around doing nothing, and a crossflow head would make it easier to use with turbo.
I also have an m45 supercharger sitting here doing nothing that I *may* use on an 8v counterfllow with it. Not sure, yet. 
Seeing what options are out there to use what I have.

Judging by the raised 4th cylinder manifold runner, and the up tilt of the "log" part of manifold, I am not sure it will work. The intake does have an arch to it, but it could be close. Like you said, needs to be trial fit. 
And I am sure the crossflow market is considerably larger!

A cast intake?
Are you going to have it face to one particular side, or one of each (facing passenger or facing driver side).

I have access to cheap (free) aluminum welder, so I am going to ghetto rig a manifold up for now.
A cast option would be much better in the future.

I will keep my eyes open on this stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

fast84gti said:


> A cast intake? Are you going to have it face to one particular side, or one of each (facing passenger or facing driver side).


We haven't made those design choices yet. For sure, we'd have it either facing the passenger's side (so as to utilize the usual suspect Mk4 bits). OR, we'd have it flippable for cleaner installation of AWIC. -like this:









Basically, we have to make a business decision to reach a "mass market" or invest more and go for the possible niches. Doing the latter will increase costs but not value for most people. So, even if it makes perfect technical sense, we might go the KISS route and "keep it simple, stupid". Or, we might not make any intakes at all. -depends on other variables such as the turbo kit's success.



> A cast option would be much better in the future.


-most definitely. The design is mostly done and features refinements like tapered plenum, tapered runners, resonance-tuned runner length, full radius on inlet bellmouths, etc. -all the good stuff. Will we actually make it? We'll see.



> I will keep my eyes open on this stuff.


Thanks for the interest. We'll keep ya posted. :beer:


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

man this thing is like having tantra sex for past 10+ months, getting cockteased and blueballs. So when are you going to have this thing available before I get old and have grand children please.
Please include a DIY guide like the FLying Miata folks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We haven't made those design choices yet. For sure, we'd have it either facing the passenger's side (so as to utilize the usual suspect Mk4 bits). OR, we'd have it flippable for cleaner installation of AWIC. -like this:


I loved building, racing, and breaking that car:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

dogdog said:


> man this thing is like having tantra sex for past 10+ months, getting cockteased and blueballs. So when are you going to have this thing available before I get old and have grand children please.


We've already provided all the details we have about the previous production delay and also resumption of casting.



> Please include a DIY guide like the FLying Miata folks.


Sure, but it'll mostly be "put parts on" deal. Remember, with this setup, the Mk4 2.0l 8v mostly becomes a stock 1.8T when stock 1.8T parts are used. :thumbup:


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

It may have been asked already, but are mk4 folks required to plug the egr ports in the head? I tapped mine when i had the head off last time


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

the4ork said:


> It may have been asked already, but are mk4 folks required to plug the egr ports in the head? I tapped mine when i had the head off last time


Yezzir, this will be part of the standard installation.


----------



## GaboPR (Nov 2, 2013)

Any updates? I'm hoping those 20 manifolds are being tested for QA right now :+1:.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright folks, we're about 2 weeks out from release of our Base kit which will officially be the manifold, oil lines, water lines, and our Genesis II 440cc injectors (not 500cc). No group buy, no special promo pricing, just get em while they're hot!

Again, this will *only be 20 manifolds available on the first run!* Why, you might ask? Quite simple, we need to assess how much of a market there is and also it is what we can afford to take a risk on. 

So go ahead and those 20people lurking in the shadows, STEP ON UP! :beer::beer::beer:

It will be a couple months before the next batch is ready once these sell out.


Expect pricing to be right around $750


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

i'm in if scott will sell me one...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

rommeldawg said:


> i'm in if scott will sell me one...lol


Or i just sell you one. :beer:


----------



## putang spangler (Nov 27, 2001)

Will there be software available, or do we need to go elsewhere or get our hands on 1.8t ECU's?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

putang spangler said:


> Will there be software available, or do we need to go elsewhere or get our hands on 1.8t ECU's?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


C2's pre-existing 8vT software can work, you can always swap in a 1.8t ecu and harness, and we also have someone else working on software. I've requested an update and will get back to you.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*LADIES AND GENTS! I feel the need to clarify.*

Over the last few weeks i keep getting questions in relation to mk3 and mk6 cars.

So i'll say this flat out. This is a mk4-centric kit! That means it's meant for the mk4 cars so they can take mk4 1.8t parts and swap them over and they will fit.

Could those same parts, piping, SMIC, etc fit the mk3 and mk6. I'd say with about 70% certainty, _yes._ HOWEVER, there will be inherent difficulties where you have to add additional pipe length or custom brackets. 

You have to understand that going in and be willing to try it and provide VALUABLE feedback to others in your position. That last part is key. 

I don't want you taking this and being discouraged but this is the reality and to ME that reality isnt too bad, just will require more thought and time on you the customer's part. :beer::beer:

We plan on releasing a pipe to go from the 1.8t SMIC to the mk4 8v intake manifold so those of you mk3 guys who swapped to that manifold MIGHT be able to use that as well. Again it might need changes.

We have Mk1/2/3-compatible downpipes we plan to release. However, we're not going to produce drop-in specific piping for Mk1/2/3 *AT THIS TIME*.


REMEMBER: This is supposed to be a very basic kit of course components and the rest of it you the customer have to source and figure out on your own. It's a way for you to save money and us to save production time. eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

We should have manifolds in our hands as early as mid next week!eace::beer:opcorn:


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

How much would it be for just a manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

zcxerxes said:


> How much would it be for just a manifold?


We will not sell just the manifold. -not at this time, anyway.


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We will not sell just the manifold. -not at this time, anyway.



whats the bare basics you will sell? running standalone and swapping from supercharger. so fueling is not needed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

zcxerxes said:


> whats the bare basics you will sell? running standalone and swapping from supercharger. so fueling is not needed


The most basic package will be manifold plus injectors. Why's that? -because tuners will not devote their time and energy to supporting a free for all. The configuration must be standardized because aftermarket chaos costs them money. Keep in mind that we're only releasing 20 manifolds to begin with and that we probably get 5 inquiries each and every day. So, they _will _definitely sell quickly to the target audience. With that said, _after_ things get settled in time, we may liberalize our approach and offer other package deals or just the manifold itself. eace:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

The genesis injectors are a good upgrade anyways


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

LIVE IN THE FLESH!! MK4 8v k03/k04 turbo manifolds!!


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v223/qballc/13775340_1015505059LIVE IN THE FLESH!! MK4 8v k03/k04 turbo manifolds!!

[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/qballc/media/13659106_10155050596864377_8459449774183810425_n_zpszyftc6pe.jpg.html][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v223/qballc/13659106_10155050596864377_8459449774183810425_n_zpszyftc6pe.jpg


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> LIVE IN THE FLESH!! MK4 8v k03/k04 turbo manifolds!!
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v223/qballc/13775340_1015505059LIVE IN THE FLESH!! MK4 8v k03/k04 turbo manifolds!!
> ...


That manifold looks solid man!!! I hope I will be able use all the 1.8T aftermarket performance software/parts for this kit!!! I've saved up for a 1.8T Turboback exhaust. I want to save a bit more for the 3 in stainless steel pipes. I want to use Unitronic 1.8T software because they offer different stages unlike United Motorsports. I'll go on eBay and find a 1.8T wiring harness from a GLI or any AWP/AWW engine/ECU. I think with a KO4 on this manifold will do better justice than a stock KO3 any day lol.


----------



## Recluses (Jun 14, 2016)

Following. Very interested


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Its out!!!!!! i wish the kit came with more stuff.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Its out!!!!!! i wish the kit came with more stuff.


Why, so you can pay way more than necessary?


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

MK3 LUV said:


> Why, so you can pay way more than necessary?


Your going to have to pay more for it anyways!! Unless you already have a recked Golf/Jetta 1.8T with everything in it


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Your going to have to pay more for it anyways!! Unless you already have a recked Golf/Jetta 1.8T with everything in it


Obviously you have to pay more, but everyone knows its cheaper to piece stuff together yourself than buy it new in a kit someone else put together. And 1.8ts arent exactly hard to find, its not difficult to find the parts you'd need.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

MK3 LUV said:


> Obviously you have to pay more, but everyone knows its cheaper to piece stuff together yourself than buy it new in a kit someone else put together. And 1.8ts arent exactly hard to find, its not difficult to find the parts you'd need.


That's true. Every time I see a 1.8T in the junk yard most of the parts are gone from it. I would rather buy a recked 1.8T and get the parts off of it I front of my house than to keep spending $2 per visit for pull and pay when most of the stuff in the yard are gone.


----------



## putang spangler (Nov 27, 2001)

They were talking about including injectors and the oil feed and return lines. That's what I'd like, everything else but the pipe from intercooler to throttle body can come from the 1.8t. I'm hoping that happens. They had also said they were essentially doing preorders for the people who'd responded to the poll, but I haven't heard anything from them yet


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

putang spangler said:


> They were talking about including injectors and the oil feed and return lines. That's what I'd like, everything else but the pipe from intercooler to throttle body can come from the 1.8t. I'm hoping that happens. They had also said they were essentially doing preorders for the people who'd responded to the poll, but I haven't heard anything from them yet


I called and talked to them. Some time in the future they are going to start selling new KO3/O4 turbos. I wonder if we will need the 1.8T silicone hoses


----------



## Thatslammedwagon (Aug 22, 2013)

Is this something you will continue to produce even after the first 20 are sold and will it be available on the website? This definitely seems like something I'd like to eventually do. Also where does the o2 sensor go that's on the 2.0 manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright folks so we're still trying to hammer out a supplier for the lines, but you have another option and that is to pull the oil pan and lines from a 1.8t :beer:

So we'll be providing Manifold and injectors (*$625*). For a tune C2 and Malone have agreed to step up. Downpipes are available separately for those in the mk2/mk3 arena


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Thatslammedwagon said:


> Is this something you will continue to produce even after the first 20 are sold and will it be available on the website? This definitely seems like something I'd like to eventually do. Also where does the o2 sensor go that's on the 2.0 manifold?


You would have to relocate it to the downpipe.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

sooo....any cars that are running this setup currently? Who ill be first to post it up with a review?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

wolfcastle said:


> sooo....any cars that are running this setup currently? Who ill be first to post it up with a review?


No and you SHOULD.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

MANIFOLD AND INJECTORS READY TO BE KITTED AND SOLD!

*$625 + shipping* :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

Someone do this and buy an FZ unit and we'll tune you up no problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Someone do this and buy an FZ unit and we'll tune you up no problem.


What's a "FZ Unit" for those who are unaware...?


----------



## putang spangler (Nov 27, 2001)

I assume the flashzilla? http://malonetuning.com/flashzilla


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

putang spangler said:


> I assume the flashzilla? http://malonetuning.com/flashzilla


Yah sorry I have to type it out so much I abbreviate it, I should know when not to however. 

A Flashzilla ( thanks ) V2 will work on these ECU's and you can store 3 tunes. So stock street and track? or High boost low boost? etc.

I do believe it needs to be 2001 and newer however. ( ME7 )


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yah sorry I have to type it out so much I abbreviate it, I should know when not to however.
> 
> A Flashzilla ( thanks ) V2 will work on these ECU's and you can store 3 tunes. So stock street and track? or High boost low boost? etc.
> 
> I do believe it needs to be 2001 and newer however. ( ME7 )


Thank god mines is a 2002!! But anyways I want to swap 1.8T wire harness and ECU so I can use their tuning


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Thank god mines is a 2002!! But anyways I want to swap 1.8T wire harness and ECU so I can use their tuning


Great idea man


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

wolfcastle said:


> Great idea man


O yes


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yah sorry I have to type it out so much I abbreviate it, I should know when not to however.
> 
> A Flashzilla ( thanks ) V2 will work on these ECU's and you can store 3 tunes. So stock street and track? or High boost low boost? etc.
> 
> I do believe it needs to be 2001 and newer however. ( ME7 )


Booo!!! Mine ME5.9. What about a passat AEB ecu and harness? Any tunes for those ( or would stock even work?) The AEB's are ME5.9 as well. Thoughts? I really want to do this, but software is a must!


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Where would you find the flashzilla software?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2016)

You would find it on our website but it isn't going to do any good without an unlocked flashzilla. 

http://www.malonetuning.com/fz

Older MED5.9 ECU's are not supported by the flashzilla or our standard dealer tools. We can flash them in house, but we really would rather stay away from the earlier ecu's as they just are not as tune friendly as the later ones


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You would find it on our website but it isn't going to do any good without an unlocked flashzilla.
> 
> http://www.malonetuning.com/fz
> 
> Older MED5.9 ECU's are not supported by the flashzilla or our standard dealer tools. We can flash them in house, but we really would rather stay away from the earlier ecu's as they just are not as tune friendly as the later ones


What won't work? The 1.8T wire harness and ECU?


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You would find it on our website but it isn't going to do any good without an unlocked flashzilla.
> 
> http://www.malonetuning.com/fz
> 
> Older MED5.9 ECU's are not supported by the flashzilla or our standard dealer tools. We can flash them in house, but we really would rather stay away from the earlier ecu's as they just are not as tune friendly as the later ones


What won't work? The 1.8T wire harness and ECU?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> What won't work? The 1.8T wire harness and ECU?


the early 99-00 ecus are narrowband and just a pain in the ass. 

To do a whole wideband ecu swap involves BOTH sides of the ecu harness which is considerably more work.


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> the early 99-00 ecus are narrowband and just a pain in the ass.
> 
> To do a whole wideband ecu swap involves BOTH sides of the ecu harness which is considerably more work.


I found that C2 has a tune for it 😍. BTW, is the price for the mani only? Or injectors too? The post stating "kits ready to ship" has me confused as your website only shows the mani for that price.😯
Just want some clarity as the mani is not a bad price by itself.👍

"this message has not been approved by anyone"


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*wiring harness*

My wiring harness is for 2001-2005 Mk4 5sp 1.8T!!! no 99-00. It came in the mail earlier YYYAAAYYY


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Driftlover78 said:


> I found that C2 has a tune for it 😍. BTW, is the price for the mani only? Or injectors too? The post stating "kits ready to ship" has me confused as your website only shows the mani for that price.😯
> Just want some clarity as the mani is not a bad price by itself.👍
> 
> "this message has not been approved by anyone"


yes its for manifold and injectors.


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> yes its for manifold and injectors.


That is a sweet deal!! 👍👍👍

"this message has not been approved by anyone"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

***If anyone places an order on our website, please let me know on here or email me at [email protected] so i can keep track***

thank you :beer:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope any kind of KO3 will work with this Manifold. Last Friday I picked one up for an Audi and Passat KO3 but it needs to be rebuilt. Next I am in the hunt for an oil pan and the lines. I want to get me a FMIC, a 276 degree cam. I'll just get the 1.8T ECU when I get the tranny swap done. For now I want to make my car into a quick Auto daily. Where on the C2 website do they have the software for the KO3/4?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> I hope any kind of KO3 will work with this Manifold. Last Friday I picked one up for an Audi and Passat KO3 but it needs to be rebuilt. Next I am in the hunt for an oil pan and the lines. I want to get me a FMIC, a 276 degree cam. I'll just get the 1.8T ECU when I get the tranny swap done. For now I want to make my car into a quick Auto daily. Where on the C2 website do they have the software for the KO3/4?


the audi/passat ko3 has a different compressor housing inlet/outlet... you'll have to do some customization to make it work. IE longer coupler on the outlet since it doesnt have that silencer piece.










also the turbine housing is going to be different as well so you're better off getting one from a VW 1.8t.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Dang it. Where would I be able to find a different compressor housing in/out, I.E. longer coupler


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> I hope any kind of KO3 will work with this Manifold. Last Friday I picked one up for an Audi and Passat KO3 but it needs to be rebuilt. Next I am in the hunt for an oil pan and the lines. I want to get me a FMIC, a 276 degree cam. I'll just get the 1.8T ECU when I get the tranny swap done. For now I want to make my car into a quick Auto daily. Where on the C2 website do they have the software for the KO3/4?


What about a k03/04 rebuilding kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Again you're gonna need to get a k03 from a GTI/JETTA/BEETLE


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

A 276 is a great cam for a k0x turbo :screwy:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Again you're gonna need to get a k03 from a GTI/JETTA/BEETLE


Ok. I am looking at some. Which one would you prefer


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

either works. :beer:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

I just got a deal on this one!! What do you guys think? Is it worth the hustle?


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> I just got a deal on this one!! What do you guys think? Is it worth the hustle?


Define 'a deal'

Because given how it has both shaft play and a snapped stud i personally wouldnt pay more than like $20 lol

I paid $100 for a KO3s-052 in proper working condition, just keep an eye on craigslist


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

I got it for 40 plus shipping and handling 20. I can always rebuild the turbo


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

First the guy wanted 115 for it. So um yeah that is a deal


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Price still seems a tad high imo for the condition, but if it works & is useable I guess thats good enough, so long as you're happy with what you paid for


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep that's true. But if I wanted a better condition turbo I would have went with a brand new one!! I mean it doesn't make scenes looking a a decent turbo when most of them are probably worn out, and need rebuilding, but when you get a new one you wouldn't have to worry about that. If this turbo was $300 and looked better than this $60 turbo I still would have went to ECS tuning and got a brand new KO3/04 or a GT28/GT35.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

I need to find a 2001 1.8T auto tranny ECU. Unless C2 Motorsports has a k03/4 flash for the 2.0L 8v


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

My turbo arrived finally!!! I am selling my other turbo!! Local pickup only!! I hope the manifold will come with oil lines and oilpan soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> My turbo arrived finally!!! I am selling my other turbo!! Local pickup only!! I hope the manifold will come with oil lines and oilpan soon.


go grab lines and pan from the junkyard!!


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> go grab lines and pan from the junkyard!!


Our local junk yard has to have them first. If not I'll order them on eBay.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

search all junkyards:

www.car-part.com


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope they can ship the parts to my house. They dont even have oil lines


----------



## Srbgti (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a k04-001 from a of brand company if anyone needs one still ran good when pulled of pm me if interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdc_shop (Apr 18, 2016)

I have a 2.0l pan i can weld a "whatever you want" bung for oil return. Figure 125$ shipped if yah want-its just been sitting on the shelf for IF my little sister smashed hers haha. Figured id offer if anyone is interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jettavr6er (Mar 23, 2012)

Also have a K04-025 I think, pm me if interested came off a running car due to owner wanting bigger turbo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

wolfcastle said:


> A 276 is a great cam for a k0x turbo :screwy:


Then what is a good cam to use for a K0X turbo?? This cam states that it is good for na or turbocharged applications, plus it's sold on USRT web site in the 8v section lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Then what is a good cam to use for a K0X turbo?? This cam states that it is good for na or turbocharged applications, plus it's sold on USRT web site in the 8v section lmao


Oh it's fine for boost, it just doesn't suit the k0xxx power delivery. The tt266 would be better as it is stronger in the low mid range to about 6200 where the k0xx will drop off.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh it's fine for boost, it just doesn't suit the k0xxx power delivery. The tt266 would be better as it is stronger in the low mid range to about 6200 where the k0xx will drop off.


Ok. I'll get that one instead


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh it's fine for boost, it just doesn't suit the k0xxx power delivery. The tt266 would be better as it is stronger in the low mid range to about 6200 where the k0xx will drop off.










your tt266 is the 270. I took my turbo to get tested and it doesn't need to be rebuilt!! I can put it in my car as is!!! I am about to pursue the stock side mounted intercooler, oil pan, and oil lines!! I hope that's everything I need


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> your tt266 is the 270. I took my turbo to get tested and it doesn't need to be rebuilt!! I can put it in my car as is!!! I am about to pursue the stock side mounted intercooler, oil pan, and oil lines!! I hope that's everything I need


no, the TT266 isnt a 270, its a TT266. its similar to the autotech 270 i believe. if it was a 270 they would call it a 270. 

and did you get your turbo checked out at a reputable shop?


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

MK3 LUV said:


> no, the TT266 isnt a 270, its a TT266. its similar to the autotech 270 i believe. if it was a 270 they would call it a 270.
> 
> and did you get your turbo checked out at a reputable shop?


No it was a turbo/Altinator rebuilding Shop. They stated that the turbo ran well, and that i can put it on my car anytime I am ready. How come this website state aka 270? Lmao. I don't want to pay more for a 266 when i can get this bad boy cheaper from USRT lol.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> No it was a turbo/Altinator rebuilding Shop. They stated that the turbo ran well, and that i can put it on my car anytime I am ready. How come this website state aka 270? Lmao. I don't want to pay more for a 266 when i can get this bad boy cheaper from USRT lol.


The website doesnt state that it is a 270* cam, it is clearly stated as a TT266* cam. it is similar to the autotech 270, hence 'aka 270.' 

Again, NOT a 270* cam, nor is it stated anywhere on their website as one.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

goodness, the AT270 and the TT266 and 99.998% IDENTICAL. There is like .001 MORE lift with the AT but you're not gonna notice a difference. Get either one and be happy!:beer:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> goodness, the AT270 and the TT266 and 99.998% IDENTICAL. There is like .001 MORE lift with the AT but you're not gonna notice a difference. Get either one and be happy!:beer:


I'm going to get what evers cheaper lol the 266 it is


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok when I buy the oilpan should I buy it with the sensor or without?


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Is this all I need for the oil line?


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Is this all I need for the oil line?/QUOTE]
> 
> No, your need to start your own thread and let Quintin and Scott salvage their product announcement. Really, your posts indicate that you don't have a clue - and a build with so much fail potential deserves its own thread.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

brian81 said:


> VwBoy2.0L said:
> 
> 
> > Is this all I need for the oil line?/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Why when the kit is advertised on this thread? I don't have a clue so thats why I am asking..


----------



## gt2416 (Jun 17, 2015)

VwBoy. 
I think what they mean is that this thread is for the sale and progression of the turbo manifold and a small enumeration of additional parts required to make the package work. 
For information on exactly how you add turbos to your car and specifically this engine refer elsewhere as there are NUMEROUS threads that can answer all your questions. It does take effort to search and collect relevant information. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

gt2416 said:


> VwBoy.
> I think what they mean is that this thread is for the sale and progression of the turbo manifold and a small enumeration of additional parts required to make the package work.
> For information on exactly how you add turbos to your car and specifically this engine refer elsewhere as there are NUMEROUS threads that can answer all your questions. It does take effort to search and collect relevant information. Good luck.
> 
> ...


Ok. I'll start another thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

bump bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Exhaust for the ABA k03 guys in the works from our friends at Techtonics Tuning!


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Has anyone completed one of these setups yet?


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

wolfcastle said:


> Has anyone completed one of these setups yet?


Closest i've seen


----------



## REDHEAT (Jul 6, 2016)

The red golf above is mine. My shop is in the process of mocking up the intercooler now. I will keep everybody posted.
Www.mycarshopllc.com


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

REDHEAT said:


> The red golf above is mine. My shop is in the process of mocking up the intercooler now. I will keep everybody posted.
> Www.mycarshopllc.com


Are you using United Motorworks, C2 Motorsports, 1.8T Unitronic, APR, turbo software?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

That thing is straight out of 1998. i dig it!


----------



## REDHEAT (Jul 6, 2016)

I have a UM chip. It's a 1993 with 43k miles


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Courtesy of REDHEAT;


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

With intake pipes so long, this thing is going to respond incredibly well to water/meth injection. The opportunities for further air cooling are tremendous. I'd put one in the coupler just after the IC and then another in the next coupler closet to the throttle. Wall wetting will be avoided while the air temperatures plummet. Then, do the standard octane-boosting nozzle behind the throttle. eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Reports are stating 18psi by 2000rpms! You read right TWO ZERO ZERO ZERO RPMS!


United Motorsports Tune, TT 276* wide LSA cam  :beer::beer:eace:eace:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Thats awesome. Im interested to hear some first impressions and dyno charts and see what the k04 is doing on this setup


----------



## billymace (Feb 20, 2008)

Any progress on the intake manifold Quintin?


----------



## Ssands85 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Uhhhhhh????*

Bumpitty bump???


----------



## frdimola (Jan 20, 2017)

any word?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

no news on the intake manifold right now. We've been busy with back orders on other products and new production.


With that said, you don't NEED the different intake manifold to make this setup work. Just a pipe to go from the SMIC to the TB. :beer:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey all! 

Do we have any reviews on this kit yet? Id like to see some pictures maybe video, i snagged a super cheap mk4 2.0l id like to toss this kit on:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

You very well could be the first MK4 customer. We assumed that Mk4 would be the "ground zero" for this contraption. Nope, it's Mk2/3. Even TDI folks are turning onto it (but flipped upside down for top mount). Mk4 folk are too busy dreaming about 1.8Ts and VR6s.  Whatever, we don't care. The part bolts on and delivers more flow than a standard 1.8T manifold. It doesn't crack. It does what it does and keeps doing it (as all things 8v are prone to do). eace:


----------



## putang spangler (Nov 27, 2001)

I'm a MK4 owner that has been following this since day one, and fully intend to purchase. Unfortunately, things more important than car projects keep coming up and taking my money

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You very well could be the first MK4 customer. We assumed that Mk4 would be the "ground zero" for this contraption. Nope, it's Mk2/3. Even TDI folks are turning onto it (but flipped upside down for top mount). Mk4 folk are too busy dreaming about 1.8Ts and VR6s.  Whatever, we don't care. The part bolts on and delivers more flow than a standard 1.8T manifold. It doesn't crack. It does what it does and keeps doing it (as all things 8v are prone to do). eace:



I feel the same way, i have had probably 4 of each both Vr6's and 1.8ts built up in various manners over the past 10 years, but excited to have a fun (more importantly unique and different) low-rpm torque monster (monster being a relative term of course  ).

On a serious note, you guys do not have any mk4 reviews? If so i would be happy to help out and promote. I have a very clean 2003 2.0L Jetta that wants (needs  ) this kit.

Finally, what software are you guys recommending for the 415cc injectors? I know UM has the #42 tune for the 440cc bosch's.

Thanks for your time and happy friday!

-David


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> I feel the same way, i have had probably 4 of each both Vr6's and 1.8ts built up in various manners over the past 10 years, but excited to have a fun (more importantly unique and different) low-rpm torque monster (monster being a relative term of course  ).
> 
> On a serious note, you guys do not have any mk4 reviews? If so i would be happy to help out and promote. I have a very clean 2003 2.0L Jetta that wants (needs  ) this kit.
> 
> ...


Buy it and review!

UM and GTS Performance both can work with it. :beer:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Buy it and review!
> 
> UM and GTS Performance both can work with it. :beer:




Working out some details with Scott, tell him to PM me back


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

you guys selling the manifold separate yet? would like to use on a digi1 application and already have injectors


----------



## jfduque3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Putting it in dollars, what would be the full price to add the turbo with the manifold 2004 jetta 2.slow


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

jfduque3 said:


> Putting it in dollars, what would be the full price to add the turbo with the manifold 2004 jetta 2.slow


How much can you get the DP, SMIC, inlet, oil pan, and oil lines for off a 1.8t in the junkyard? 

Add that to the $750 for manifold and injectors and i believe $400 for a tune.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Anyone have any results/feedback from this setup?


----------

